# Online clothing stores?



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

Do you shop online? where? 
It's been years since I bought anything from a store. I always buy my stuff online. Here's some of the places I shop at.
ssense.com (free shipping in Canada and it's having its midsummer sale right now so check it out)
Asos.com (from GB)
Yesstyle.com (Asian brands)
Metrosexualo (Korean brand only for men)
JJdenim.com
etc...

Also remember to look for coupons whenever you buy smtg online. 
Look for coupons on Retailmenot.com


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought a hoody sweatshirt on ebay once, and last week I got Jordan sneakers from Finishline.com, that's all I ever bought online. Check out the sneakers.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> I bought a hoody sweatshirt on ebay once, and last week I got Jordan sneakers from Finishline.com, that's all I ever bought online. Check out the sneakers.


Not my style at all but that looks awesome. Love the black.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

nightrain said:


> I love Yesstyle.com


where do you live? I just ordered 3 T-shirts and it would be a good deal as long as I don't get dinged for duties. 
Have you ever had to pay any duties?

btw, I love how all their clothes is "one size" lol 
Are all Asians the same size over there or what??? :sus


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

threadless.com
hottopic.com
forever21.com
and ebay.com if i'm looking for jeans.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

cutesygirl.com
ae.com
forever21.com
charlotterusse.com


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

www.utilityboardsupply.com
www.ccs.com


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

tigerlilly said:


> threadless.com
> hottopic.com
> * forever21.com*
> and ebay.com if i'm looking for jeans.





foodie said:


> cutesygirl.com
> ae.com
> * forever21.com*
> charlotterusse.com


Damn, you girls have it so much better when it comes to clothes. I can't believe how much cheaper it is to shop for clothes compared to men.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

ebay.com as I'm too cheap to pay retail price for anything. the pair of pacsun jeans that I'm wearing I got for $5.99 -that includes shipping 
alternativeapparel.com (I only buy clothes on there during final sales)
amazon.com (for more alternative apparel)
forever21.com
urbanoutfitters.com

I've known about Yesstyle.com for awhile but I've been put off because of how high shipping is ($10 I think) there's quite a few things that I want from that site, I'm just too broke now.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

heartofchambers said:


> Yes, I've had to online shop for awhile! Its cool and all, but it sucks when you get the clothes and you couldn't try them on before and such. You never know what fits right or looks good on your body. I don't know!
> I really enjoy www.modcloth.com though!!!


yeah that's the bad part, but it has its upsides as well. When you shop online you can look at a store's entire inventory and then decide what you want to buy. You can always request exact measurements as well and see if it fits, that's what I do.



heartofchambers said:


> aw damn, I didn't realize you were a guy....I am so sorry! lol


lol no worries, I made this thread for both guys and girls.



Cleary said:


> ebay.com as I'm too cheap to pay retail price for anything. the pair of pacsun jeans that I'm wearing I got for $5.99 -that includes shipping
> alternativeapparel.com (I only buy clothes on there during final sales)
> amazon.com (for more alternative apparel)
> forever21.com
> ...


Yeah the shipping is kind of on the up side (they charged me 16 dollars). And I know what you mean about not spending too much. Over the years I've come to the same conclusion. I remember in grade 12 I spent smtg like 3000 dollars on clothes (that was my own money as well not my parent's cash or anything :um). I was pretty insecure in high school so I became obsessed with buying stupid designer jeans etc... :no 
I'm still a bit out of control sometimes but nothing like I used to be lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have no idea how people buy pants without trying them on first. It completely boggles my mind.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I have no idea how people buy pants without trying them on first. It completely boggles my mind.


Measuring tape is your friend 









Just get a pair of pants that fit you really well and then measure the inseam and waist!

like this


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Yoox.com. 

They sell past seasons stock of mostly European brands that run from high end (RLPL, Jil Sander, Armani, Brioni, etc...) to junk. As a skinny Asian guy, Euro cut clothing is the only thing that'll fit me. Well, Asian cut clothing would fit too but none of those places ship to the US.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll have to check these sites out


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

AceRimmer said:


> Yoox.com.
> 
> They sell past seasons stock of mostly European brands that run from high end (RLPL, Jil Sander, Armani, Brioni, etc...) to junk. As a skinny Asian guy, Euro cut clothing is the only thing that'll fit me. Well, Asian cut clothing would fit too but none of those places ship to the US.


yesstyle is all asian brands and it ships to the US. Plus it's much cheaper. 
Don't you have to pay a lot of duties with yoox??


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

If I had money, I'd shop online. I wouldn't get everything online because there are some things I'd prefer to try on first (I don't like returning items). I like FredFlare.com, Lulus.com, ModCloth.com, YesStyle.com.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

In the past have shopped at Blair.com, Newport News dot com, Travelsmith d-o-t-c-o-m.
I haven't shopped online for clothing for 2 years however.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

My optimum place would have to be eBay. Apart from that, I don't really pick favorites. There's other sites that I visit regularly but I wouldn't consider them favorites. Most of the time I use kaboodle.com, shopstyle.com, polyvore.com and plain ol' Google search to look for clothes.

One site I must mention is Rowky.com.  I haven't purchased anything from there but I LOVE that site. Karmaloop.com is pretty cool too but it's so expensive.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Some of my favorite places:
Clyk Fashion
Shana Logic
Designs by Humans
Fan Plus Friend
ArtFire

And of course...
Amazon! :]


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Manfi said:


> Damn, you girls have it so much better when it comes to clothes. I can't believe how much cheaper it is to shop for clothes compared to men.


forever21 is waaay on the cheap side for girls clothes. Generally anything that is considered "juniors" is cheap. Once you outgrow juniors, you will be paying several times more for regular women's clothes.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

zomgz said:


> Some of my favorite places:
> Clyk Fashion
> *Shana Logic*
> *Designs by Humans*
> ...


thanks for the suggestions, I like those two. 
EDIT: HOLY **** 
I love Designs by Humans! I can't believe I didn't know about that site! I'm gonna be looking at the designs for hours now.



Whitney said:


> forever21 is waaay on the cheap side for girls clothes. Generally anything that is considered "juniors" is cheap. Once you outgrow juniors, you will be paying several times more for regular women's clothes.


that's true but when it comes to cheap clothing (I mean not designer or high end) women have A LOT more options than men (clothes that are fashionable and priced right). In Europe and Asia it's not like this. Thankfully all these European stores like zara and H&M are flooding North America.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Manfi said:


> Measuring tape is your friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly, the factories that make pants have not made friends with a tape measure.

Problem: the degree of quality control is pathetic, even with brand name pants. The size they claim to be and the size they actually are can vary greatly.

In men's pants it seems that plus or minus an inch is deemed acceptable by the companies that make them. Not my idea of acceptable when two allegedly identical pairs may differ by two inches from one another. I have measured, and have concluded those who make this garbage in nation few could even find on a globe don't measure. I gather they say "ah, close enough."


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> Clearly, the factories that make pants have not made friends with a tape measure.
> 
> Problem: the degree of quality control is pathetic, even with brand name pants. The size they claim to be and the size they actually are can vary greatly.
> 
> In men's pants it seems that plus or minus an inch is deemed acceptable by the companies that make them. Not my idea of acceptable when two allegedly identical pairs may differ by two inches from one another. I have measured, and have concluded those who make this garbage in nation few could even find on a globe don't measure. I gather they say "ah, close enough."


It's like that with women's pants too. Since I'm not able to go to the store and try on the jeans (not for SA reasons, but because the stores that I like aren't located in my city) I won't buy pants and sometimes shirts directly from the store's website. The great thing about ebay is that you can ask sellers to measure the items for you before you place a bid. That and the discount prices.
but then there's always the possibility of an uninsured package getting lost in the mail.. I've had that happen before (and it was 18 shirts in one package. I haven't stopped using ebay, but now I don't buy in large quantities.)


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Clearly, the factories that make pants have not made friends with a tape measure.
> 
> Problem: the degree of quality control is pathetic, even with brand name pants. The size they claim to be and the size they actually are can vary greatly.
> 
> In men's pants it seems that plus or minus an inch is deemed acceptable by the companies that make them. Not my idea of acceptable when two allegedly identical pairs may differ by two inches from one another. I have measured, and have concluded those who make this garbage in nation few could even find on a globe don't measure. I gather they say "ah, close enough."


I used to buy my jeans from JJDENIM.com and they would measure the pants to the nearest millimeter if you asked them. Also when you clicked on a pair of jeans and wanted to select the size from the drop down thing, all the sizes were different cuz they would measure each pair individually instead of writing down 30" x 32" for all. I'm surprised that more stores don't do this cuz it would really cut down on the returns.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

designbyhumans.com is having its anniversary sale today and tees are starting at $7!!!!!
plus you can get another 10 percent off if you use this code: LLMG5Q

I just bought 11 shirts lol 
The idea behind the site is fantastic.


----------



## coled (Jul 16, 2010)

Me and my friends get stuff from

http://www.karmaloop.com/

http://www.asos.com/

http://shop.johnnycupcakes.com/shop/

http://www.toneyandco.com

I think my next purchase is gona be this Michael Jackson T-shirt.

Think it's gorgeous.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

If anyone knows of online stores based in canada I'd love to know about them. I _hate_ shopping for clothes, but I also hate paying obscene amounts for shipping from the US and then randomly getting hit with duty as well. Help!!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

nordstrom.com
revolveclothing.com
shopbop.com
urbanoutfitters.com

i rarely buy anything from those stores that isn't on sale. i feel robbed buying something that's full price.

i also think it's the opposite in that MEN's clothes are cheaper than women's clothes. maybe it's the stores i shop at, but i am picky about clothes and don't like to buy things that look too cheap. i prefer not to buy clothes with synthetic fabrics either.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

Cleary said:


> ebay.com as I'm too cheap to pay retail price for anything. the pair of pacsun jeans that I'm wearing I got for $5.99 -that includes shipping .


When it comes to designer labels oftentimes what seems like a steal is really counterfeit merchandise.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

VoxPop said:


> When it comes to designer labels oftentimes what seems like a steal is really counterfeit merchandise.


I've never received any fakes. and I don't buy any expensive designer labels. Those types of brands like 7 For Mankind and True Religion are more likely to have fakes.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> If anyone knows of online stores based in canada I'd love to know about them. I _hate_ shopping for clothes, but I also hate paying obscene amounts for shipping from the US and then randomly getting hit with duty as well. Help!!


I just know ssense.com
free shipping and only one tax as far as I remember. I only shop there if they have a sale and their sales are usually great (right now they have one so check it out).


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I shop online and I think I do most of my shopping there.I live in a small ****hole in Norway where there are very few interesting stores,so the internet is my friend.Some of the stores have ridiculosly high shipping,but it's worth it.

hottopic.com
topshop.com
dorothyperkins.com
missselfridge.com
hm.com
80stees.com
ebay.com


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I just found this website last night.
-link removed-


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

Cleary said:


> I just found this website last night.
> http://www.wholesale-dress.net


Did you order anything from it?? It looks legit. 
Thanks


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Manfi said:


> Did you ordered anything from it?? It looks legit.
> Thanks


Not yet.. maybe I posted that link too soon, I'm just now reading some of the reviews before I buy anything. It's getting mixed reviews and I've seen some where customers receive clothes in bad shape (ink stains, holes, or doesn't look like the store photo, not receiving everything they ordered ). The person who I got the link from said she ordered a ton of stuff twice and didn't have any problems though.



nightrain said:


> It's like Yesstyle but everything is wayyy wayyyyyy cheaper


Yeah, everything there is pretty cheap but I'm poor so this looks so tempting to me. I'm just worried that the quality might be cheap as well 

I've never bought anything from yesstyle. How is the clothing quality? I might just save up to buy from there instead.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

I bought 3 tees from yesstyle and I was really happy over all. I had to pay 20 bucks (Canada) in customs and duties though. A lot of people don't get charged however, I guess I was really unlucky. 
btw, I buy a lot of stuff from metrosexualo.com (stupid name I know) which is a Korean fashion site and the quality is top notch. The only problem is that it's for men only. On yestyle I also tried to order things that were made in Korea only b/c I have had a great experience w/ their clothes and their stuff is wayyyyy more fashionable than the Chinese, Thais and IMO even the Japanese.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Etsy is great for scarves and hats in winter. And fairy costumes.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

delias.com
bodyc.com


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Cleary said:


> I just found this website last night.
> -----------


I did quite a bit of searching and decided not to buy from here.
It's pretty obvious that cheap prices = cheap quality. Very few people are happy with everything they receive. Overall, most of the customers were unsatisfied with about half (or more) of what they purchased. The customer service sucks. They will rarely tell you if one of your items goes out of stock, shipping is really slow, they'll change the shipping service to a different (more expensive) kind without informing you and they don't do refunds to your paypal/credit card. Refunds are issued as store credit.

but during my investigating I found www.zipia.net
The reviews for it on another message board seem pretty good. The prices are similar to yesstyle but the downside is that their is a $300 minimum requirement for your order. so it's probably not worth it unless you can get more than one person to share an order.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't like buying clothes online. I need to be able to try stuff on to not only make sure the size is right, but the overall "look" is to my liking.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i've been buying my clothes online recently. mainly on urban outfitters and recently ebay. it's cheaper than buying it in stores. clothes in australia are expensive. i'm never going to buy jeans online again though. i learnt my lesson there. jeans are difficult.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

tea111red said:


> nordstrom.com
> revolveclothing.com
> shopbop.com
> urbanoutfitters.com
> ...


You have great taste. I have shopped at all those sites besides shopbop.com. I will check it out now thanks to you. 

edit: nevermind. That's a womens store only. :sus


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm afraid to buy clothes online. I always have to try clothes on before I buy them to make sure that they fit and actually look nice on me. There's some clothing items that look awesome on the model or on a hanger, but look awful on me.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I once buy clothes from forever 21 online, but the top's size is too big and loose also very simple.. but maybe the dress is better.. although I'm not satisfied when the clothes is arrived but its addicting to buy online


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i mainly shop at ASOS now. the clothes and prices are so good! i don't buy jeans online though because being a woman, it's hard to find jeans that fits you properly and flatters you.


----------



## Deanna4 (Aug 27, 2012)

mysterioussoul said:


> i've been buying my clothes online recently. mainly on urban outfitters and recently ebay. it's cheaper than buying it in stores. clothes in australia are expensive. i'm never going to buy jeans online again though. i learnt my lesson there. jeans are difficult.


I agree you but I think quality clothes are expensive every where!


----------



## Deanna4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Some time I do find some tremendous clothing from Guess and Pacsun. Because most of the time they are selling expensive stuff but some time during sale season some fabulous dresses are available with limited stock. But I dont know whether these sort of offers are available there in the Aus but here in US they exist. 
I have got a chance of using coupon that I searched through online from http://www.ezcouponsearch.com/PacSun-Coupons_cm_512.aspx but that will may not work all the time but when it works, it works fine.
You just need to be in touch with such sort of deals, because they are allowed very few times in a year and on the peak season there will be less deals available.
There are some other sites too that offer some sort of deals and you can get them through search, I think Google is the place where we can find the discount and deals of everything but we have to waste time.


----------



## Rocketman1973 (Nov 26, 2011)

I sometimes have no option but to shop for clothes online. There aren't too many places locally that sell clothing to men that are 6'2", 330lbs. . Where does a person find nice looking 3XL shirts in Canada?


----------



## Deanna4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well lots of places but they will have different styles and colors that you may like or not, better have a look at through Google.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

elvin jones said:


> You have great taste. I have shopped at all those sites besides shopbop.com. I will check it out now thanks to you.
> 
> edit: nevermind. That's a womens store only. :sus


Oh, just saw this....4 months later, but thank you!


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

I love shopping online but I hate when you think your getting an awesome deal then you spot the shipping and postage cost.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I live in dresses so modcloth.com, obv.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, but it's annoying I always end up sending things back (don't fit etc) and wasting money.

I've bought from ASOS, urban outfitters, General pants Co and Jeans West or something.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

www.Bluebanana.com


----------



## Arumin (Sep 12, 2012)

modcloth is the only online store I buy stuff from, they're so cheap, stylish and affordable. Sometimes urbanoutffitters if I find some sale items.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Need to check out some of these sites later. :b


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

oh hellz yeah i shop online alllll the time!!
i live in a relatively small town and don't feel like driving an hour away just to shop. gas is too much to be doing that crap. besides, i'm extremely picky when it comes to what i wear, and usually the stores don't have as much variety as the internet does.
very rarely do i buy pants or things like that, because pants... OMG no, i've gotta try those on before buying! other than that, i buy pretty much everything online from stores such as:

torrid.com
forever21.com
maurices.com
simplybe.com
amazon.com
cacique.com
oldnavy.com
debshops.com
avenue.com

i'm a shopaholic :b


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ebay <3 I love Ebay, it's so cheap and I can get clothes I wanted ages ago and couldn't afford.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

I usually shop at Hottopic


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I really want to start online shopping, but I'm always hesitant about clothes I haven't tried on. I do a lot of thrift shopping, so I know used stuff can have issues.


----------



## Anthony V (Jun 26, 2011)

Try out PLNDR, Jack Threads , and Karmaloop. Those are some sites i frequent. they sometimes have 30-50 % off and free shipping, hard not to pass up on


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

I can't shop online, but I do like to look on the websites of my favourite stores before I take a trip there. 

forever21.com
newlook.com
matalan.co.uk
topshop.com
riverisland.com

are a few of my favourites


----------



## alexandraZeeba (Aug 2, 2013)

I've been on a high and low search for the best online stores that sell designer clothing for past season stock and this is the list I found. enjoy! 

trendsbazar.com
weartoimpress.com
zenrunway.com


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i buy all of my clothes at ASOS (except for jeans which i buy at JC, a swedish store).


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I like ASOS the most. Yesstyle and ModCloth are good, too. And Fredflare.


----------



## CoolGerl (Sep 16, 2013)

www.amazon.com
www.ebay.com
www.buy-and-use.by - very good store, they have support in English
www.asos.com


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Amazon.co.uk.

That's all I ever use. If I want anything else I just go into town *shrugs*


----------



## angela1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

*online clothing store*

I like this one, I have already purchased, hehe

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/429399


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

I like Amazon for makeup personally haha! and pimple treatments  great great place overall.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

www.mrgugu.com


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

I live in the middle of nowhere. So I do all my shopping online. Mostly forever21.com
Zara.com and express.com


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

Manfi said:


> Damn, you girls have it so much better when it comes to clothes. I can't believe how much cheaper it is to shop for clothes compared to men.


you would be surprised...

to be honest i shop on ebay and i go to charity shops in real life, 
i cant think of a decent shop online where i'm willing to pay £20 for a tshirt lol
i'm broke so £5 is alot to me i spend my money wisely, i recommend ebay fashionable items for a cheap price or well made second hand items for half the price lol


----------

